# Visa Renewal



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

My "no imigranto" visa expires next month. I'll be renewing for my fourth year. I thought that with the new cards we could renew online but the Gobierno Imigracion website is thoroughly confusing to me. 

I am going to stop by the immigration office tomorrow. Does anyone have any tips on how the new process works? Do they still require the bank statements? If I could get this done in one trip that would be great. 

Thanks for any help or advice.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

Although a new law has been published, the old rules are still in effect, except for costs, which have gone up!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You begin the process online, save & print the application and take it, with your other documents, to INM. No need for bank statements for renewals; Just passport, proof of residency and your current visa.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> You begin the process online, save & print the application and take it, with your other documents, to INM. No need for bank statements for renewals; Just passport, proof of residency and your current visa.


Depending on the INM office, you WILL need proof of income, and an application letter. Apparently many offices do not require proof. Be prepared in any case!


----------



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

Thanks, I'll bring bank statements just in case. 

RVGringo, my problem is I can't find the form on the website. Do you know what the application form is called? Thanks.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

The office in Puebla, which last year moved to a nice, new building, told me they wanted a statement in addition to the bank statements, describing in my own words my US income. They let me get my papers without it, but this next year, I will certainly have one with me.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

BryansRose said:


> Thanks, I'll bring bank statements just in case.
> 
> RVGringo, my problem is I can't find the form on the website. Do you know what the application form is called? Thanks.


Solicitud de Estancia - Instituto Nacional de Migración


----------



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

Gracias, finally found it.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You can start here:
Solicitudes de Trámites - Instituto Nacional de Migración

Oops, you found it!


----------



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

Thanks anyway!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

If you are applying for a renewal you can go directly to the Application Form and check the Conozco mi NUE box, enter your current visa number and the computer will fill in the form for you (mostly with ****). If you have no changes from last year you are good to go. Print and take the form with you.

They wanted almost nothing from me in Manzanillo. Just copy of passport page and fotos


----------



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

Sorry, folks, but is this form supposed to open in Adobe Reader? Because it isn't, and I can't figure out why not. The form on the website doesn't work, and it says to make sure I have Adobe REader, which I do. I'm tearing my hair out here. 

I think I'll have to get some help from a friend with another computer.


----------

